# Solar information panel in the house



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I keep a close eye on my system when we have been running a lot of stuff.
Sometimes I get down to 12.4 if that happens I usually go back to the grid
until morning. - Not too often but it does happen.

If you look at the picture of my set up you will see two information panels.
The information panel shows a lot of information how many watts your using
how many watts the panels are charging, battery voltage and lots more.
I have been thinking of mounting one in house somewhere so I can see
what is going on with going outside to the solar 
Hummmmm a 12 volt outlet might a good thing also

I get to knock a hole in the wall,,,,,,,,,Cool

And I must admit that it is cool to see how many watts you are using
As I turn on different items


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Just curious. Do you need to have an electrical installation inspection done for a high capacity 12 VDC system like this?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Just curious. Do you need to have an electrical installation inspection done for a high capacity 12 VDC system like this?


He doesn't unless it is grid tied. Since the NEC considers any voltage over 60v to be potentially fatal his house insurance may require a warning sign/sticker on the higher voltage DC lines between the solar panels and the batteries but I doubt it would be required.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's hard to tell if you're wired for 12v or 48v so which is it? 

What is your panel array size? Just curious since I dabble in solar.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I only have 770 watts I keep everything 12 volts 
And I keep the panels wired for lower voltage that works out the best for me


----------

